# Worms as piranhafood



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

I know that bloodworms is a good choise for feeding, but can you use normal worms that you find in the garden?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

You can, but when you first start feeding worms your p's will not recognize them as food. When the worms hit the bottom they will disappear into the gravel. That can be problematic with water parameters if they die and are left in the tank.

I figure that you p's are small since you are feeding them bloodworms. If that is the case you can also try brine shrimp, and flake food. Flake food is the best for them at a small size IMO.


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> You can, but when you first start feeding worms your p's will not recognize them as food. When the worms hit the bottom they will disappear into the gravel. That can be problematic with water parameters if they die and are left in the tank.
> 
> I figure that you p's are small since you are feeding them bloodworms. If that is the case you can also try brine shrimp, and flake food. Flake food is the best for them at a small size IMO.


Hehehe thanks alot







But i dont have the piranhas yet







I orderd them 4 days ago and they will meet their new home at my house this friday







So i was just wondering if normal worms would work after i´ve maked them recognise them as food








My mom said that WORMS CAN BE BAD FOR THE FISHES HEALTH..... but she talks to mutch


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

lol. Yeah, man, earth worms are nutritious. I heard it is better if you sort of squeeze all the sh*t outta them first. My little rhom LOVES worms, as did my reds when I had them. My rhom would sometimes try to eat it while I held one end in my fingers. He's the man though...









Edit: I also heard they can live a long time in the gravel, so they may come up sometime and get nabbed.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Mikos said:


> You can, but when you first start feeding worms your p's will not recognize them as food. When the worms hit the bottom they will disappear into the gravel. That can be problematic with water parameters if they die and are left in the tank.
> 
> I figure that you p's are small since you are feeding them bloodworms. If that is the case you can also try brine shrimp, and flake food. Flake food is the best for them at a small size IMO.


Hehehe thanks alot







But i dont have the piranhas yet







I orderd them 4 days ago and they will meet their new home at my house this friday







So i was just wondering if normal worms would work after i´ve maked them recognise them as food








My mom said that WORMS CAN BE BAD FOR THE FISHES HEALTH..... but she talks to mutch








[/quote]

I meant to say this the first time...........







to P-Fury!

1. If you are about to receive your new p's, how long have you had the tank up and running? Has the tank been cycled yet?
2. Normal worms could work, but there are many other types of food that would be better for them.
3. Worms, insects, etc. are all part of a fish's natural diet in the wild; however, they (worms) do not make up a large portion of their diet.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

welcome to p-fury


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

I meant to say this the first time...........







to P-Fury!

1. If you are about to receive your new p's, how long have you had the tank up and running? Has the tank been cycled yet?
2. Normal worms could work, but there are many other types of food that would be better for them.
3. Worms, insects, etc. are all part of a fish's natural diet in the wild; however, they (worms) do not make up a large portion of their diet.
[/quote]

Thank you guys! Well the tank has been running for a long while, during the time i had Malawi Cichlids. But i cleaned it from the bottom to the top! new sand, new filter and plants.
The pH scale is now 7 and the temperature is 27.5 C. All the windows are cleaned to the max.








I bought some angolis plants today and some mangrove roots from the pet store that hopefully will make a good environment for my new piranhas


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2006)

I feed alot of earthworms. 
One trick I learned is to wash them off in scolding hot tap water so that they can not scurry under the gravel after you drop them in the tank.

At the bottom of this page you'll see a Search function. Just run the term 'earthworm' or 'worm' through there and you'll get all the earthworm threads you can use.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Mikos said:


> I feed alot of earthworms.
> *One trick I learned is to wash them off in scolding hot tap water so that they can not scurry under the gravel after you drop them in the tank.*
> 
> At the bottom of this page you'll see a Search function. Just run the term 'earthworm' or 'worm' through there and you'll get all the earthworm threads you can use.


That is one trick that I have never thought of. Good tip Bullsnake!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I feed my Mac nightcrawlers from WalMart.


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> I meant to say this the first time...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you guys! Well the tank has been running for a long while, during the time i had Malawi Cichlids. But i cleaned it from the bottom to the top! new sand, *new filter* and plants.
The pH scale is now 7 and the temperature is 27.5 C. All the windows are cleaned to the max.








I bought some angolis plants today and some *mangrove roots* from the pet store that hopefully will make a good environment for my new piranhas








[/quote]

Sounds like a solid cycled tank. Be careful about changing the filter media, because that is where the majority (if not all) of the bacteria in your tank is located.

Oh, you might want to do some research, but most mangrove root (plants) are used in Saltwater & Brackish tanks.
[/quote]

Ok







The mangrove roots that i bought is´nt for saltwater....at least i was told so. The petshop i bought it from is one if the best in my area, and i know that the personal that works there have mutch experience and so on. Maybe Mangrove roots has different species? Saltwater and ordinary water?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Mikos said:


> Ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simply google mangrove roots and you should find all of the information that you need on them (and much, much more). Remember that not every person that works in a pet shop has tons of experience. They might be able to rattle off tons of information, but it is up to you to decipher if that information is valid or not. Most people that work in LFS sound like they know what they are talking about, but really don't know their ass from a hole in the ground. The best way is to post a question here. There are tons of members on P-Fury that can and are more than willing to answer your question(s).


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> Ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simply google mangrove roots and you should find all of the information that you need on them (and much, much more). Remember that not every person that works in a pet shop has tons of experience. They might be able to rattle off tons of information, but it is up to you to decipher if that information is valid or not. Most people that work in LFS sound like they know what they are talking about, but really don't know their ass from a hole in the ground. The best way is to post a question here. There are tons of members on P-Fury that can and are more than willing to answer your question(s).









[/quote]

Ok thanks







Ill ask them then


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

worms are great my reds go crazy for them jus make sure they are coming from an area pesticide free.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I also feed many earthworms. They basically have no fat content and they are high in protein. My lil reds go insane ripping them apart.


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> I also feed many earthworms. They basically have no fat content and they are high in protein. My lil reds go insane ripping them apart.


Haha sounds good







But i just realised one thing....... ive been told that the fish i orded was BABY REDS..... but it actually was baby pirayas







are they more agressive n stuff? Can i feed them earthworms like to the piranhas?


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

To stop worms from disappearing under the gravel, chop their heads off, makes them wriggle about like mad too and this attracts the P's to them quicker.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Mikos said:


> I also feed many earthworms. They basically have no fat content and they are high in protein. My lil reds go insane ripping them apart.


Haha sounds good







But i just realised one thing....... ive been told that the fish i orded was BABY REDS..... *but it actually was baby pirayas*







are they more agressive n stuff? Can i feed them earthworms like to the piranhas?








[/quote]

You found baby pirayas? How big are they, and how much did you pay for them?


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> I also feed many earthworms. They basically have no fat content and they are high in protein. My lil reds go insane ripping them apart.


Haha sounds good







But i just realised one thing....... ive been told that the fish i orded was BABY REDS..... *but it actually was baby pirayas*







are they more agressive n stuff? Can i feed them earthworms like to the piranhas?








[/quote]

You found baby pirayas? How big are they, and how much did you pay for them?
[/quote]

My friend at the petshop had some contacts and could buy it for a good price of 30 dollars / per fish.
And when i get them they should be like 6 CM big







pretty cool huh?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Mikos said:


> My friend at the petshop had some contacts and could buy it for a good price of 30 dollars / per fish.
> And when i get them they should be like 6 CM big
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on that pick-up!


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> My friend at the petshop had some contacts and could buy it for a good price of 30 dollars / per fish.
> And when i get them they should be like 6 CM big
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on that pick-up!
[/quote]

Well thank you








So it was a good price for it?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

That is a good price IMO


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> That is a good price IMO


Good







is it rare to find real pirayas as babies? 
and how mutch would it cost in a ordinary deal?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I have only seen 3" - 3.5" for sale (internet), and price varies.


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> I have only seen 3" - 3.5" for sale (internet), and price varies.


hehe ok







Yeah one question! can i give my pirayas chrimps even if they are 6 CM? 6 CM is not that big but its not so small either


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Mikos said:


> I have only seen 3" - 3.5" for sale (internet), and price varies.


hehe ok







Yeah one question! can i give my pirayas *chrimps * even if they are 6 CM? 6 CM is not that big but its not so small either
[/quote]

What are chrimps?

2.5" is a good size.


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> I have only seen 3" - 3.5" for sale (internet), and price varies.


hehe ok







Yeah one question! can i give my pirayas *chrimps * even if they are 6 CM? 6 CM is not that big but its not so small either
[/quote]

What are chrimps?

2.5" is a good size.
[/quote]

My bad! *Shrimps







hehe







can a 2.5" eat those from the start? or should i go along with colored pellets?


----------



## 1305 (Aug 25, 2006)

i feed my p bate worms


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Mikos said:


> I have only seen 3" - 3.5" for sale (internet), and price varies.


hehe ok








Yeah one question! can i give my pirayas *chrimps * even if they are 6 CM? 6 CM is not that big but its not so small either
[/quote]

What are chrimps?

2.5" is a good size.
[/quote]

My bad! *Shrimps







hehe







can a 2.5" eat those from the start? or should i go along with colored pellets?
[/quote]
I would feed them those foods, but add even more to the mix too, such as: whitefish fillet (as staple), earthworms, krill, safe insects like crickets, squid, etc.








~Taylor~


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> I have only seen 3" - 3.5" for sale (internet), and price varies.


hehe ok







Yeah one question! can i give my pirayas *chrimps * even if they are 6 CM? 6 CM is not that big but its not so small either
[/quote]

What are chrimps?

2.5" is a good size.
[/quote]

My bad! *Shrimps







hehe







can a 2.5" eat those from the start? or should i go along with colored pellets?
[/quote]
I would feed them those foods, but add even more to the mix too, such as: whitefish fillet (as staple), earthworms, krill, safe insects like crickets, squid, etc.








~Taylor~
[/quote]

Well we have a huge backyard with lots of earthworms in different sizes








And i bought today some Tuna, rhome from salmon, shrimps and some colored pellets


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Feed them krill, they go bannanas for them.


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

worms= high in protein and low in fat, that = good for your p's


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

mikfleye said:


> worms= high in protein and low in fat, that = good for your p's


Ok well I thought I was going for worms, and that I will do.
Hope the little fellas likes it


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

Mikos said:


> worms= high in protein and low in fat, that = good for your p's


Ok well I thought I was going for worms, and that I will do.
Hope the little fellas likes it :nod:
[/quote]

Earthworms is ok to feed right? no poison or something?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Mikos said:


> worms= high in protein and low in fat, that = good for your p's


Ok well I thought I was going for worms, and that I will do.
Hope the little fellas likes it :nod:
[/quote]

Earthworms is ok to feed right? no poison or something?
[/quote]
As long as you haven't used any pesticides in your garden/yard, or where ever else you are getting them from. The ones you buy at bait shops are always safe as well since they are naturally raised at farms.
~Taylor~


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> worms= high in protein and low in fat, that = good for your p's


Ok well I thought I was going for worms, and that I will do.
Hope the little fellas likes it :nod:
[/quote]

Earthworms is ok to feed right? no poison or something?
[/quote]
As long as you haven't used any pesticides in your garden/yard, or where ever else you are getting them from. The ones you buy at bait shops are always safe as well since they are naturally raised at farms.
~Taylor~
[/quote]

Ok... Ill think i will buy from the store then!
Because we are building a new sprintlersystem in our garden so i dont know if some oxides and acides could possibly have gone into the ground and effected the worms.
My pirayas will be tiny as hell when i get them and I understand that their defencesystem is way lower than a full grown fish.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Mikos said:


> worms= high in protein and low in fat, that = good for your p's


Ok well I thought I was going for worms, and that I will do.
Hope the little fellas likes it :nod:
[/quote]

Earthworms is ok to feed right? no poison or something?
[/quote]
As long as you haven't used any pesticides in your garden/yard, or where ever else you are getting them from. The ones you buy at bait shops are always safe as well since they are naturally raised at farms.
~Taylor~
[/quote]

Ok... Ill think i will buy from the store then!
Because we are building a new sprintlersystem in our garden so i dont know if some oxides and acides could possibly have gone into the ground and effected the worms.
My pirayas will be tiny as hell when i get them and I understand that their defencesystem is way lower than a full grown fish.
[/quote]








thats good thinking, never take a risk if you think something might risk there health.


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

Trigga said:


> worms= high in protein and low in fat, that = good for your p's


Ok well I thought I was going for worms, and that I will do.
Hope the little fellas likes it :nod:
[/quote]

Earthworms is ok to feed right? no poison or something?
[/quote]
As long as you haven't used any pesticides in your garden/yard, or where ever else you are getting them from. The ones you buy at bait shops are always safe as well since they are naturally raised at farms.
~Taylor~
[/quote]

Ok... Ill think i will buy from the store then!
Because we are building a new sprintlersystem in our garden so i dont know if some oxides and acides could possibly have gone into the ground and effected the worms.
My pirayas will be tiny as hell when i get them and I understand that their defencesystem is way lower than a full grown fish.
[/quote]








thats good thinking, never take a risk if you think something might risk there health.
[/quote]

Yeah


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

I used to feed earthworms a lot and started off with the same problem of them dissapearing in the gravel during the time the piranhas hadn't yet developed a taste for them. I used those aquarium clips people use alot in saltwater tanks to feed vegetable matter and clipped the worm to the side of the tank and that worked really well.


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

Uncle Rico said:


> I used to feed earthworms a lot and started off with the same problem of them dissapearing in the gravel during the time the piranhas hadn't yet developed a taste for them. I used those aquarium clips people use alot in saltwater tanks to feed vegetable matter and clipped the worm to the side of the tank and that worked really well.


I heard that if you´ll wash the worms in hot tap water they´ll get all tired and cant escape when you drop them in the tank


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Mikos said:


> I used to feed earthworms a lot and started off with the same problem of them dissapearing in the gravel during the time the piranhas hadn't yet developed a taste for them. I used those aquarium clips people use alot in saltwater tanks to feed vegetable matter and clipped the worm to the side of the tank and that worked really well.


I heard that if you´ll wash the worms in hot tap water they´ll get all tired and cant escape when you drop them in the tank
[/quote]
I've tried that and I don't know if I'd recommend doing it. It kills them and then they break apart really easy and it strips off their slime coat....it's pretty nasty. Plus I'm sure the fish would like them to wriggle.








~Taylor~


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

I just tried to feed my p's worms and they didnt even notice it until it went up to one of the piranha and like rubbed against it, then they both went crazy and started eating it :rasp: . but it never did try to go into the gravel.

p.s. yeah i did say *both*, the other 2 ate the third, they dont eat much when i feed them but they wil eat eachother


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

zack-199 said:


> I just tried to feed my p's worms and they didnt even notice it until it went up to one of the piranha and like rubbed against it, then they both went crazy and started eating it :rasp: . but it never did try to go into the gravel.
> 
> p.s. yeah i did say *both*, the other 2 ate the third, they dont eat much when i feed them but they wil eat eachother


Haha ok







you need to be strict with their feedingcykle


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

Mikos said:


> I just tried to feed my p's worms and they didnt even notice it until it went up to one of the piranha and like rubbed against it, then they both went crazy and started eating it :rasp: . but it never did try to go into the gravel.
> 
> p.s. yeah i did say *both*, the other 2 ate the third, they dont eat much when i feed them but they wil eat eachother


Haha ok







you need to be strict with their feedingcykle








[/quote]
What do you mean by that?


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

If you run the worms in scalding hot water, does that not affect the nutrients since it is almost like cooking them?


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

Uncle Rico said:


> If you run the worms in scalding hot water, does that not affect the nutrients since it is almost like cooking them?


I doubt it, but i dont think you need to do that at all, my p's like them when they wiggle.


----------



## Charger (Mar 4, 2005)

My Sanchezi loves earthworms so before i put them in i use a needle and stick it in the worm and put a bit of air in the worm then it floats on top of the water and the fish gets it easily.


----------

